# 1971 Build Sheet



## 1971GOAT (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey do you guys have some ideas where the build sheet could be located on a 71? Thanks


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

try on top of the tank,under the carpet on the drivers side in front under the back seat,ive also heard on top of the glove box


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

67/04gto said:


> try on top of the tank,under the carpet on the drivers side in front under the back seat,ive also heard on top of the glove box


I've also heard of finding them stuffed up under the dash on top of vents, etc.


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

My buddie says the head-liner and maybe the seats.
But then again, he has an Olds'.


----------



## 1971GOAT (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine is a convertible so the headliner would not be an option!! But thanks everyone.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What was left of the build sheet in my '67 convertible was tucked into the springs on the bottom right side of the rear seat. I only found it because I was redoing the interior...I'd already had the car ten years.....


----------



## 1971GOAT (Jan 22, 2008)

Alright guys thanks I will try all of those places my seats are in storage so I will go get them and look there. It's been so nasty here cold snowy rainy, I haven't got to work on her in quite a while. Thanks again.


----------

